# Sifter Shaker



## rickzeien (Jan 9, 2018)

More than I need right now.

Description : Up for auction is a pallet of Motorized Laboratory Sifter / Shaker that powers up & runs. See the video clip for how it runs.

Weight : 180 lbs.

Dimension : 63"H x 26"W x 35"D - Size

https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&it

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smack (Jan 9, 2018)

Post a link to the actual page so people don't have to search all pages of lab equipment. Just trying to make it easy for other people.


----------



## rickzeien (Jan 9, 2018)

My sincere apologies. I thought it was the direct link. 

https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=2429&acctid=8445

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------

